# 3,000 Wireless Adapters (G only) 600-800 Series II and 100-200 160gb HDs



## michaelwinjam

I recently acquired about 3,000 Tivo Wireless adapters, 600-800 Series II 80 hours units and 100-200 Tivo HD 20 hours all brand new and sealed. I don't sell on eBay, and have no desire to begin. The items were received in lieu of payments on a lease. I don't know if it's appropriate to post this here, but I really need to liquidate this stuff. I'm willing to break the package apart into at most 25% chunks. 

As far as pricing goes, I have no idea, I'm willing to deal. The wireless adapters are not the N version, just the regular G one in the standard yellow packaging. Anyhow I hope this is the right place, and if not hopefully somebody could connect me with somebody who can help. I would post my phone number, but I'm sure that against forum rules. Thanks!


----------



## Resist

Hard to trust someone with that much stock posting on a free forum and won't sell any of it on eBay.


----------



## michaelwinjam

Thank you for the very helpful post. I'm not a retailer, I deal with commercial real estate. I don't have the knowledge or materials to sell these individually. I went here because I thought there might be some Tivo resellers or maybe just smart individuals trying to make some money. Trust isn't an issue, if there is an interested party a contract will be drafted.


----------



## replaytv

Where are you located?


----------



## michaelwinjam

Dallas, Texas.


----------



## replaytv

I might be interested in 25 Tivo HDs


----------



## michaelwinjam

Sorry, as I said I'm looking to unload everything. Price is set at $100,000 (including freight to the 48 states) for the lot, which is about 1/8th of the book value. If this is completely the wrong venue excuse me, I simply thought there would be somebody who owns a Tivo outlet online here.


----------



## Soapm

michaelwinjam said:


> Sorry, as I said I'm looking to unload everything. Price is set at $100,000 (including freight to the 48 states) for the lot, which is about 1/8th of the book value. If this is completely the wrong venue excuse me, I simply thought there would be somebody who owns a Tivo outlet online here.


Too bad they don't all have lifetime service or I'd be all over this. I got $100K just burning a hole in my pocket and this would have been the perfect investment.

I don't think this is the wrong venue, I think it's the wrong audience. Where there are retailers on this site I don't believe they have that kind of loot laying around. I could be wrong...


----------



## michaelwinjam

Unfortunately for me the original debt was much much higher than the above figure, but better than nothing. There is definitely lots of room to make money in this lot; for somebody who has a well setup Amazon/Ebay store. There are several Amazon pro merchants routinely selling Series II boxes new for $110 and HDs for $140, and adapter for $40-$50. As I said I'm willing to deal, but ~$100k is more than fair.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Can do. PM sent.


----------



## michaelwinjam

Netringer I can't send PMs, I'm not sure how to do this........


----------



## michaelwinjam

Yeah it's not working :[


----------



## michaelwinjam

I guess I need 10 posts?


----------



## michaelwinjam

Hmmmmm.


----------



## michaelwinjam

Maybe this will work?


----------



## MikeAndrews

Got it. Sorry about that.


----------



## replaytv

When you say 
"There are several Amazon pro merchants routinely selling Series II boxes new for $110 and HDs for $140, and adapter for $40-$50."
I am wondering how I can see completed sales on amazon. That would help me a bunch.


----------



## aadam101

replaytv said:


> When you say
> "There are several Amazon pro merchants routinely selling Series II boxes new for $110 and HDs for $140, and adapter for $40-$50."
> I am wondering how I can see completed sales on amazon. That would help me a bunch.


You can't see completed Amazon sales. You can only see items for sale.


----------



## replaytv

not that I am questioning that they are, I just need that info for my own sales. I would love to sell my 20 Tivo series 2 without lifetime for $110!!


----------



## Soapm

replaytv said:


> not that I am questioning that they are, I just need that info for my own sales. I would love to sell my 20 Tivo series 2 without lifetime for $110!!


+1... And mines is prom modded with a 1TB drive.


----------



## magnus

replaytv said:


> not that I am questioning that they are, I just need that info for my own sales. I would love to sell my 20 Tivo series 2 without lifetime for $110!!


Yep, not gonna happen. There might be 20 suckers out there but not enough of them for what this guy wants to unload.


----------



## ggieseke

replaytv said:


> not that I am questioning that they are, I just need that info for my own sales. I would love to sell my 20 Tivo series 2 without lifetime for $110!!


TiVo sold me my last S2DT for $25. Brand new too, not a refurb. I guess they were clearing out the last of them.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

Interesting proposal and someone local in Dallas might be able to work out a deal and do alright with this lot. In the mid '90s, I purchased a couple of lots of Sony SL-HF750 SuperBeta VCRs, around 340 total and sold them, it took about a year and I made a fair profit, probably not enough considering all of the time it took me. I did all of the work myself, packing, arranging for UPS shipping, customer service, and repair work. I haven't found a deal I can make a dime on since selling on the internet but this kind of thing always interests me.

As far as the Series II 80 Hr. units, I can't see anything other than selling the remotes, shipping cost would exceed the additional value the unit brings in reality. Amazon asking prices are not meaningful, that device is end of life and difficult to sell now. I recently sold 2 used TiVo wireless-G adapters at about $30 each. I think those things work great and still have some value, obviously the lion's share of the value of the lot offered here. The difference between the value of 100 and 200 of the TiVoHDs is material also, a more precise description is needed to value the lot.


----------



## replaytv

And the Series 3 could be sold as digital receivers for those that are dropping cable or satellite. There is a growing market in that direction. I sell a couple of converter boxes per week and would sell Series 3 or Series 4 Tivos to use for the tuners if I could get them for $20 each.


----------



## pteronaut

I'm sorry, but something doesn't sit right with this.

If the OP is in Commercial Real Estate, then he will have an attorney or two, who would have advised against payment in kind.

Has there been any reports of any semi's being hijacked recently that were carrying TiVo products? Because the amount that the OP is quoting would equate to a truckload.


----------



## Arcady

If there was a truckload of Series2 boxes out there, surely they were headed to the local landfill. ;-P


----------



## unitron

pteronaut said:


> I'm sorry, but something doesn't sit right with this.
> 
> If the OP is in Commercial Real Estate, then he will have an attorney or two, who would have advised against payment in kind.
> 
> Has there been any reports of any semi's being hijacked recently that were carrying TiVo products? Because the amount that the OP is quoting would equate to a truckload.


Maybe the attorney did, but the accountant said payment in kind is better than no payment at all.

Of course where the tenant got their hands on a truck load of TiVos in the first place might be a question that should have been wondered about before agreeing to the deal.

Or at least he should have insisted that the truck be thrown in as well.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

pteronaut said:


> I'm sorry, but something doesn't sit right with this.
> 
> If the OP is in Commercial Real Estate, then he will have an attorney or two, who would have advised against payment in kind.
> 
> Has there been any reports of any semi's being hijacked recently that were carrying TiVo products? Because the amount that the OP is quoting would equate to a truckload.


Uh, no there is nothing wrong with this offer. A commercial business offering to settle past due lease payments with store inventory is nothing new, especially in this economy. It can certainly be approved by a bankruptcy court when needed as well. Of course I would never do this deal without seeing the inventory but I see nothing that makes me believe this offer is not legitimate.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

replaytv said:


> And the Series 3 could be sold as digital receivers for those that are dropping cable or satellite. There is a growing market in that direction. I sell a couple of converter boxes per week and would sell Series 3 or Series 4 Tivos to use for the tuners if I could get them for $20 each.


At his asking price, he is certainly asking a lot more than $20 each for the TiVoHDs. I would buy the entire lot at that price. Depending on whether or not he has 100 or 200 or somewhere in between is information needed but the asking price means the value attributable to the TiVoHDs is more like $100 each.


----------



## replaytv

Here in Denver, 14 or more used Tivos are listed every week on craigslist. And I imagine they are headed for the landfill. Too bad there can't be a alternate use for them. I googled around but couldn't find other uses on the web, although I have sold them for security and sports purposes. A volleyball coach bought one to use for instant replay for the players to see how the looked on their spiking and a couple of people bought them for ultra cheap security recorders. Much better quality than the biggest banks have and less cost. It has always surprised me that banks and other businesses would have such terrible security systems so that you can't even tell who robbed your bank even if they were your own brother!


----------



## iceturkee

just saying if i had that kind of money, tivos would be the last thing i would invest in!


----------



## michaelwinjam

Everything is 100% legitimate, and the acquisition of the merchandise was better than a judgment against the bankrupt company. Dont be silly with your theft allegations; everything has serial numbers, TiVo service numbers, or MACs in the case of the adapters. Anyhow I'm willing to sell the adapters alone for $52,500 in case that changes anything.


----------



## lew

I'm not sure how you value your lot, considering the quantity. Customers with a series II or series 3 already have the internet connected. Customers with the Premier should be using a wired connection, N adapter or MoCA. Sell a dozen adapters on ebay and you might sell them at a reasonable price. I think it would take a long time to sell 3,000 adapters.

Same thing with series II units. The few units, without LS, being sold on ebay is probably enough to satisfy demand. JMO but the major value might be to customers with LS who are willing to buy a unit cheap for parts (such as the power supply). $10 /unit? $20? Probably not much more.

You might contact woot. I have no idea what terms they'll offer you, or how many they'll be able to sell.

Just a thought. If the inventory had "real" value the retailer would have already sold it.

The 100K might not be that far off $10/adapter $10 for each series II and $50 for each TivoHD may give the buyer room to make a few dollars BUT I don't see how a buyer could resell the items in a reasonable amount of time


----------



## replaytv

lew said:


> I'm not sure how you value your lot, considering the quantity. Customers with a series II or series 3 already have the internet connected. Customers with the Premier should be using a wired connection, N adapter or MoCA. Sell a dozen adapters on ebay and you might sell them at a reasonable price. I think it would take a long time to sell 3,000 adapters.
> 
> Same thing with series II units. The few units, without LS, being sold on ebay is probably enough to satisfy demand. JMO but the major value might be to customers with LS who are willing to buy a unit cheap for parts (such as the power supply). $10 /unit? $20? Probably not much more.
> 
> You might contact woot. I have no idea what terms they'll offer you, or how many they'll be able to sell.
> 
> Just a thought. If the inventory had "real" value the retailer would have already sold it.
> 
> The 100K might not be that far off $10/adapter $10 for each series II and $50 for each TivoHD may give the buyer room to make a few dollars BUT I don't see how a buyer could resell the items in a reasonable amount of time


amen to all that . I concur with all your comments


----------



## sparks1

replaytv said:


> And the Series 3 could be sold as digital receivers for those that are dropping cable or satellite. There is a growing market in that direction. I sell a couple of converter boxes per week and would sell Series 3 or Series 4 Tivos to use for the tuners if I could get them for $20 each.


"FOR SALE: Over 20 ReplayTvs & Series 1 & 2 Single & Dual Tuner Tivos with & without lifetime for sale. I also have Polaroid and Pioneer DVD/DVR machines without Tivo for sale. "
..

Noticed, you have Series 2 with lifetime subscription for sale. What is pricing for Series 2 (1 tuner) with/without lifetime for 1-2 units?


----------



## replaytv

I tried to send a email, but it is disabled.


----------



## sparks1

replaytv said:


> I tried to send a email, but it is disabled.


Sorry, I have to get up to 10 posts in order to send PM to you. I did receive your PM, but cannot respond. Give me a few days, until I get my posts up to 10. Thanxs...


----------



## replaytv

michaelwinjam said:


> Everything is 100% legitimate, and the acquisition of the merchandise was better than a judgment against the bankrupt company. Dont be silly with your theft allegations; everything has serial numbers, TiVo service numbers, or MACs in the case of the adapters. Anyhow I'm willing to sell the adapters alone for $52,500 in case that changes anything.


So, what ever happened to all these Tivos and wireless adapters? They are selling pretty good on ebay right now, and I have sold 6 of them in the last month for $20 used or $25 each new.


----------

